# Sticky  Cartier Movement: Calibre de Cartier 1904 MC



## Athram

The Calibre de Cartier: 1904 MC movement:

Specifications:
Caliber 1904 PS MC
Movement: Mechanical self-winding
Functions: Hours, minutes, small seconds, calendar
Diameter: 25.6mm
Thickness: 4mm
Jewels: 27
Number of components: 186
Double barrel
Oscillating weight with self-winding pawl
Frequency: 28,800 vibrations/hour (4 Hz)
Power reserve: 48 hours (roughly)

This video shows some of the intricacies and component parts of the movement.

HD recommended!


----------

